# Energy efficient debarking system.



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

This was shared by a stick maker on another forum.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

LOL :lolu: Got a chuckle from that one specially when I was expecting some kinda new fangled gadget!


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Can you imagine what will happen if you don't keep him supplied with sticks?


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

Ooo.. Do you think harbor freight carries them?


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Must catch me one of those, pop it in a tube and keep pushing the shank thro' but must slit the tube base to allow the debris to fall through, and a hole in the top to add fuel (nuts)


----------

